# Mau tempo em Corroios - Chuva, vento, trovoada e inundações - 23 Dez a 29 Dez 2009



## Lightning (29 Dez 2009 às 21:35)

Olá 

Tal como prometido fica aqui a compilação dos registos que efectuei do mau tempo entre os dias 23 e 29 deste mês.

Peço a vossa compreensão pela marca de água...  

Deixo aqui os vídeos e as fotos:

*Vídeos:*


*Dia 23 - trovoada, chuva intensa e vento*


*
Dia 27 e madrugada do dia 28 - trovoada, chuva e vento:*



*Dia 29 (hoje) - inundações* _(este é o vídeo cujo excerto foi passado no telejornal da SIC vezes sem conta... _





*Fotos: *

*Dia 23*

















*
Dia 29 (hoje)*


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Dez 2009 às 09:37)

*Re: Mau tempo em Corroios - Chuva, vento, trovoada e inundações - 23 Dez a 29 Dez 200*

Excelente reportagem Lightning... mas da próxima vem também a Sta. Marta, que terás muito com que te entreter...


----------



## Vince (30 Dez 2009 às 10:36)

*Re: Mau tempo em Corroios - Chuva, vento, trovoada e inundações - 23 Dez a 29 Dez 200*

Boa reportagem, parabéns duplos, pela qualidade e por ter passado na SIC


----------



## iceworld (30 Dez 2009 às 10:41)

*Re: Mau tempo em Corroios - Chuva, vento, trovoada e inundações - 23 Dez a 29 Dez 200*

Bons registos!!
A marca de água mais discreta não se perdia nada


----------



## MSantos (30 Dez 2009 às 13:21)

*Re: Mau tempo em Corroios - Chuva, vento, trovoada e inundações - 23 Dez a 29 Dez 200*

Grandes registos

So uma pequena critica construtiva nos vídeos tenta abanar menos a camara


----------



## PTbig (30 Dez 2009 às 18:51)

*Re: Mau tempo em Corroios - Chuva, vento, trovoada e inundações - 23 Dez a 29 Dez 200*

excelentes imagens Muito bom


----------



## Lightning (31 Dez 2009 às 13:14)

*Re: Mau tempo em Corroios - Chuva, vento, trovoada e inundações - 23 Dez a 29 Dez 200*

Obrigado a todos. 

Reportei ainda este evento no ESWD (link).


----------

